# Speedometer stopped working!



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys, my speedometer stopped working today and without fail, shortly after my check engine light went on. Sucks!! I've never had this happen to me with any previous vehicles i've owned. Does anybody have any knowledge of this problem with these trucks? Is it a common problem? What most likely be the cause of it quitting? I didn't do anything abnormal, I was just driving down the road.

I have a '95 HB 4x4 4 cyl Thanks


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I remember from the 510 forums that the single cam KA's needed a signal from the VSS (vehicle speed sensor) to operate properly.

Now, assuming that maybe the speedometer is driven by this signal, it would point to the VSS itself if a CEL came on quickly thereafter.

Maybe???


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

on mine, i have a 2wd, the speedo cable is directly on the trans. I am not sure but you could always check to see if the cable is broken or not. It has little nylon teeth if i remember correctly, and it goes in the pass. side of the trans. It isn't to hard to get out to look at.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

he has an electronic speedo no cable go with the first answer from 68datsun510.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ +1 
above is correct!


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for the help. While driving today I noticed that the speedometer would actually work periodically. Shortly after it would cut out, the check engine light came on. I couldn't correlate anything with it cutting out ie. bumps etc. 

Does anybody know where the VSS is located and how I can go about checking it?


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I was just reading old threads on the same topic. Seems that it probably is my actual speedometer because my odometer still works which means that eliminates the VSS and the speed gear in the tranny right?


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

scratch that, my odometer does NOT work while my speedometer is out. I guess that means the speed gear in the tranny is shot? Pleeeeeaaaaaaaase tell me my tranny does not have to come out.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

No, no trans pulling required, this is actually a very EASY repair! If its just a worn out gear, its cheap too. if the sensor is bad, might be pricey.

check your electrical connection though, theres a plug near the bellhousing where the vss pluds into the harness. could be as simple as a lil corrosion. 

Best pic i could find


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

wow, thanks 68Datsun. I will get under there and check it out.


----------



## doorunrun (Oct 19, 2008)

I had the same problem and symptoms not too long ago. I didn't get into a lot of troubleshooting. I sent the speedometer assembly to a repair shop in Tampa. The company is DNA Speedometers and they have a web site. 
The problem is related to faulty capacitors in the assembly. The repair cost was reasonable and turn-around time was quick. I think they calibrate it too.
My check engine light was coming on as well, but it was not related. BTW, I have a '95 HB.

Good luck!!


----------



## ty_guy7591 (Jul 16, 2008)

doorunrun, i have the same problem with my 94 sentra and i was wondering if your referring to the assembly in the dash or is there one down by the tranny?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

he is referring to the speedo head(dash), not the sending unit(trans)


----------



## doorunrun (Oct 19, 2008)

The speedometer was the trouble not the sending unit. It's been a while now, so I sort of forgotten why I gave up on blaming the sensor. According to the repair guys at the shop, the capacitors in the speedometer assembly are a common problem. I sorry I can't help more than that.


----------

